# These hands are registered, deadly, weapons!



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

But he still ended up being tasered and handcuffed.  Oh well.

Self-proclaimed Karate expert picks fight with deputies



> MANATEE COUNTY - A Bradenton man found sleeping in another persons motor home early Thursday told challenged deputies to a fight when he was asked to leave and told them his hands are registered deadly weapons.
> ...
> Barrack was cut on the forehead during the struggle and arrested on charges of assault on a law enforcement officer and resisting arrest.


----------



## Shuto (Sep 18, 2009)

I man's got to know his limitations.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 18, 2009)

It's been a while.  Haven't seen a "deadly weapons" story in quite a while.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> It's been a while.  Haven't seen a "deadly weapons" story in quite a while.



Where does one go to have one's hands registered, anyway?

And if you get in trouble, do they take your hands away?


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 18, 2009)

If they take your hands away...how do you wipe your butt??  Seems like more trouble thanit's worth.  I'll leave my heands as secret ninja weapons.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> If they take your hands away...how do you wipe your butt??  Seems like more trouble thanit's worth.  I'll leave my heands as secret ninja weapons.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



Seems to me that if you leave your hands unregistered and stick 'em in your pockets, you could be arrested for carrying an unregistered concealed weapon.

Is it really worth it?  I think perhaps you should get them registered.  Or don't wear gloves ever again.  You know.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 18, 2009)

But if I go waving my hands areound....that's like advertsiing...and that's asking for trouble.  Some young punk who thinks his hands are better than mine looking to make a name for himself....first one finger, then a fist...no, best to stay humble and unnoticed methinks.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 18, 2009)

There is this place


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 18, 2009)

My hands aren't deadly weapons....my feet however......registered in 36 states.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 18, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> My hands aren't deadly weapons....my feet however......registered in 36 states.


 
Perhaps you should bathe them a bit more often....


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 18, 2009)

When will people realize that if the cops want to arrest you, one way or another you WILL be going to jail?

If I had a nickle for every time I heard "You cant arrest me!"


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> When will people realize that if the cops want to arrest you, one way or another you WILL be going to jail?
> 
> If I had a nickle for every time I heard "You cant arrest me!"



People unclear on the concept.

I was in court once, waiting my turn to be called as a witness, and a young lady who had been charged with misdemeanor shoplifting was called for arraignment.  She wanted to plead guilty and get it over with.  The judge noted her age (just turned 18) and offered to give her a continuance so that she could retain counsel or have her parents present - she refused.

He told her that if he accepted her guilty plea, he was going to sentence her to jail time.  She said _"Oh no, your honor, that won't work for me.  I'll pay a fine instead."_  He said "_Young lady, if you plead guilty, you don't get to decide what happens to you.  Now, would you like a delay so you can get an attorney?"_

She said, _"Oh no, your honor, I want to plead guilty."_

_"Guilty plea accepted, ten days in jail and a $100 fine,"_ says the judge.

The bailiffs had to physically haul this unbelieving young woman out of court.  She was crying _"You can't send me to jail!  I said I would pay a fine!  You don't have the right to send me to jail!"_

The whole court room was sighing and shaking their heads.  The judge had been super kind and patient with her, but she thought she got to say what her sentence would be.  Good gravy.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 18, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> People unclear on the concept.
> 
> I was in court once, waiting my turn to be called as a witness, and a young lady who had been charged with misdemeanor shoplifting was called for arraignment. She wanted to plead guilty and get it over with. The judge noted her age (just turned 18) and offered to give her a continuance so that she could retain counsel or have her parents present - she refused.
> 
> ...


 
Another victim of public education. LOL


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 18, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Another victim of public education. LOL


 
More likely that she had one of those Love and Logic parents who let her decide what her punishment would be.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 18, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> More likely that she had one of those Love and Logic parents who let her decide what her punishment would be.



While I jest about it..In some respects I am somewhat proud that we live in a country where we are all so free that we feel confident that the government CANT do something to me. On the other hand though we all need to realize that we balance that freedom by limiting what you can do to other people. The whole "you are free to swing your arm till it strikes my nose" thing...


----------



## myusername (Sep 19, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> People unclear on the concept.
> 
> I was in court once, waiting my turn to be called as a witness, and a young lady who had been charged with misdemeanor shoplifting was called for arraignment.  She wanted to plead guilty and get it over with.  The judge noted her age (just turned 18) and offered to give her a continuance so that she could retain counsel or have her parents present - she refused.
> 
> ...



Does seem a bit strong for shoplifting! Silly girl though!


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 19, 2009)

10 days..."strong"?

You could get up to a year here..its rare, but its possible.


----------

